# New to the site



## Savage250 (May 10, 2012)

Hey guy I'm new to the site, I live about 20 miles east of KCMO ive gotten obsessed with coyote hunting, killed my first one back in January and have been hooked ever since. It's a very big challenge but when you finally call that yote in and get the kill it makes it all worth while. I've owned quite a few rifles in my day and as far as a predator gun goes I'm in love with my savage 22-250, I've been so impressed with this gun, I've managed to take 3 coyotes, 3 Deer and a turkey with a 55gr hornady VMax round. And for the guys that say they wouldn't hunt deer with a 250 I would have to say I strongly disagree, every deer I've taken have dropped where I shot them and one at 350 yards. But anyways just seeing if anyone has had any luck coyote hunting these past few day as the season reopened in Mo on the 7th?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Savage250


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Welcome Savage 250


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Welcome Savage250 ! Look forward to hearing more success stories from you.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

A big Welcome also to PT, some great members here, so enjoy.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome to PT Savage250! Good to have you join us. Keep us up-to-date on your hunting adventures and by the way, we looove pictured.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Welcome aboard 250.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome to the site Savage250 !!


----------



## Savage250 (May 10, 2012)

Thank you guys, I've got a few videos on my phone of the yotes, I gotta figure out how to download them on here


----------



## loic (May 8, 2012)

Welcome to the site! I was wondering if I should take my 22-250 for deer when the season open. But I may take my Marlin 35 REM with iron sight just for the challenge....LOL

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Welcome to the addiction (and PT)...


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Welcome to PT Savage250!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Welcome to PT Savage 250


----------



## Savage250 (May 10, 2012)

Thanks guys, and Loic I usually don't leave home without my 250 and was amazed with what it does to a deer internally, but I have only used ballistic tip rounds from Hornady and some hand loaded rounds from a guy out hear in Sibley, Mo that really knows his stuff.


----------



## loic (May 8, 2012)

Savage250 said:


> Thanks guys, and Loic I usually don't leave home without my 250 and was amazed with what it does to a deer internally, but I have only used ballistic tip rounds from Hornady and some hand loaded rounds from a guy out hear in Sibley, Mo that really knows his stuff.


That's the ammo I have, the hornady with the red plastic tip 55 gr. Hunting deer with it would be a lot easier than with my Marlin that's for sure...LOL

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Be sure to check the regs for your state. Many states do not allow such a small diameter bullet to be used on deer. IMO you could certainly make a better choice of bullets than a 55gr V-Max. They are designed to kill varmints and predators.not thicker boned animals like deer.


----------



## Not_Fur_Friendly (Feb 23, 2012)

Welcome to PT! Good folks and good fun. Enjoy the site.


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

Welcome. I lay deer down with a 58 grain VMax without a problem myself.


----------



## loic (May 8, 2012)

I was in the desert yesterday with a friend, he had a 30 carbine (WWII) , I have some pieces of steel that are about 3/8 thick (I use them for my pistol). 
We put it at 50 meters. My friend shoot the target, the bullet made a small crater in it, the I took my Marlin in 35 rem 200 gr and it made a much bigger crater and big bump on the back side, then i took my 22-250 using remington 55 gr and it just went thru the steel !!!! I was really surprised of that result. I'll try and post pics. 
So, to ME, big bones or not, the 22-250 will do just fine.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I wouldn't use a .22-250 for anything bigger than fox or muntjac over here, to much room for error.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

loic said:


> I was in the desert yesterday with a friend, he had a 30 carbine (WWII) , I have some pieces of steel that are about 3/8 thick (I use them for my pistol).
> We put it at 50 meters. My friend shoot the target, the bullet made a small crater in it, the I took my Marlin in 35 rem 200 gr and it made a much bigger crater and big bump on the back side, then i took my 22-250 using remington 55 gr and it just went thru the steel !!!! I was really surprised of that result. I'll try and post pics.
> So, to ME, big bones or not, the 22-250 will do just fine.
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


Were those Remington 55gr SP's ?


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

I call bullsh!+ if the claim is VMax.


----------



## loic (May 8, 2012)

SHampton said:


> I call bullsh!+ if the claim is VMax.


no, not vmax, it was remington ammo, I'll double check the box but I think it was the core lockt


----------



## loic (May 8, 2012)

here are the pics, the plate was at +/- 50 meters. you can see the 35 rem crater (top left), it is about 4 ot 5 mm deep, made a bump on the back side and bent the plate. the 35 rem is the 200 gr remington round nose ammo.
the 30 carbine is the one on the bottom left, it made a small cratter of about 1 to 2 mm deep (ammo unknow it was not mine but I htink he used some remington ammo) the 22-250 (bottom right) is remington 55 gr corelockt (look like a small hollow point)


----------



## loic (May 8, 2012)

if anybody want to see a video (lets say just to make sure...] I would gladly take one next sunday from placing the target up to after the shooting.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for the demo and info.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I've shot deer with a 22-250 before. It's not exactly a deer round but it was the only gun I had at the time. The drawback is if the shot is in the wrong place. 99.9% of the time you're not gonna find that deer unfortunately. Doesn't do enough tissue damage if you don't hit vitals. It will zip right through. Not trying to argue, just my honest opinion.


----------



## loic (May 8, 2012)

bones44 said:


> I've shot deer with a 22-250 before. It's not exactly a deer round but it was the only gun I had at the time. The drawback is if the shot is in the wrong place. 99.9% of the time you're not gonna find that deer unfortunately. Doesn't do enough tissue damage if you don't hit vitals. It will zip right through. Not trying to argue, just my honest opinion.


I believe you are right the penetration is just fine but the bullet expansion is the drawback for that small bullet.

I posted this only because I was REALLY surprised that it went thru the plate like this, I didn't expect this to happen.Of course now I am curious and will try with the vmax to see what it will do...LOL

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I have read that the Remington core lok-t is not guaranteed to expand. Maybe it was a bad batch and they acted more like FMJ. I would think that speed has an element in this also. Maybe both together. I would like to see it... If it is not too much trouble to take the video. Not because I do not believe you but just so I can say I saws it.


----------



## loic (May 8, 2012)

itzDirty said:


> I have read that the Remington core lok-t is not guaranteed to expand. Maybe it was a bad batch and they acted more like FMJ. I would think that speed has an element in this also. Maybe both together. I would like to see it... If it is not too much trouble to take the video. Not because I do not believe you but just so I can say I saws it.


I'll take the vid this Sunday when I'm going to the desert, I will also try the vmax because i am curious now..LOLRemember the distance was about 50 meters

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MountainCoyotes (Mar 16, 2012)

welcome to the forum great fellers on here


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

At 50 meters a 22-250 is just getting started. That is why I think speed is the important factor in this. Had it been a longer shot, 200 meters, my money would be on the heavier round for more penetration of the steel. My thoughts are that the core lok-t is not expanding or more likely the round expands but not enough (due to its small size to start with) to equal the force created by its mass and velocity. This is what I am thinking anyway. Hence my surprised but not really surprised comment. I am not very familiar with the v-max rounds but my impression is that they are designed to fall apart more like a frangible round to decrease penetration and increase internal wound cavity. Is this correct? If so and it still penetrates the steel then it would make me think that my second thought is true.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

loic said:


> I believe you are right the penetration is just fine but the bullet expansion is the drawback for that small bullet.
> 
> I posted this only because I was REALLY surprised that it went thru the plate like this, I didn't expect this to happen.Of course now I am curious and will try with the vmax to see what it will do...LOL
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


It's amazing that such a small pill would just go right through steel like that. I've seen a video where a .17HMR went right through an old Army helmet. Looking forward to what you find with the other types. I'm like you, I just like to shoot things to see what it'll do sometimes. I've shot 2 liters filled with water with the .17 and it zipped right on through and didn't move the bottle. Pretty wild a round can go that fast.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

bones44 said:


> I'm like you, I just like to shoot things to see what it'll do sometimes. I've shot 2 liters filled with water with the .17 and it zipped right on through and didn't move the bottle. Pretty wild a round can go that fast.


LOL Tom, you bloody child!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Yea, I've been told that before but it's called a little something different...LMAO


----------



## loic (May 8, 2012)

LOL

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## loic (May 8, 2012)

This is the ammo I will try tomorrow










Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Sweet ! Have fun !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Speed and bullet weight combine to produce energy, and a sufficient amount of energy must be transfered to the plate in a small enough area to cause penetration.

I'd be interested to see the same ammo shot at 100 and 200 meters would they have enough energy to penetrate then.


----------



## drooby30 (May 17, 2012)

I agree with you savage250. I have taken 4 deer and a coyote with my ruger and browning .22-250s and they got the job done everytime. One of the most accurate calibers on the market. Great guns!!!


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

My bet is the vmax splatters and hardly put a dent. Your zero wil be all over the place with the different velocities of all those different rounds.


----------



## loic (May 8, 2012)

SHampton said:


> My bet is the vmax splatters and hardly put a dent. Your zero wil be all over the place with the different velocities of all those different rounds.


Yep, that's what I am expecting..but it will be fun.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MountainCoyotes (Mar 16, 2012)

Hornady is great shells man


----------



## loic (May 8, 2012)

I am uploading the video now, here is the thread : http://www.predatortalk.com/topic/13733-22-250-steel-plate-penetration/


----------

